# So excited for my new dreadlocks!!



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm finally getting dreadlocks!! After years of wanting to get them I will have a full head of wonderful dreads on Thursday! SOOOO EXCITED!!!!! 

On a different note, anyone go to the Xavier Rudd concert in Vancouver or Victoria? It was amazing! If you haven't listened to his music jump onto YouTube and search "Xavier Rudd Twist". You will be instantly hooked.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, you sound very excited about getting them. Do we get to see before and after pics? If done right dreadlocks can look very attractive on some people.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Oh for sure  I'm thinking of doing a set of photos to show the steps but they might turn out too embarrassing to post, lol. They have to completely fluff up my hair before they can section and start back combing. 

Hopefully I'm one of the attractive ones, lol.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to see pics...I can show you en embarrassing pic of a hair cut...

Dean


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

hehehehe that's awesome  I'm not too sure about letting kids at my hair but that must of been so much fun!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be in Abby Thurs or Friday, if you see a gathering at the hair dressing place, it'll be your BCAquaria friends...lol


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

You should totally do a before & after pic of your hair.. that'd be pretty cool


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Tanks 4 Tots said:


> I want to see pics...I can show you en embarrassing pic of a hair cut...
> 
> Dean


LOL! Been there and done that with my daughter as well, sometimes when I'm napping and unsolicited.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> I'll be in Abby Thurs or Friday, if you see a gathering at the hair dressing place, it'll be your BCAquaria friends...lol


Hahahaha I'll have to look out for the people in the windows peaking through

I'll definitely post before and after pics. My hair will be going from super long, blond, ultra curly to thick dreads with beads


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Silly question, but what if you don't like it?  Can you change it back? Just wondering what people do with do's like dreadlocks when they get tired of it. Do you have to cut it all off and start over?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

and how do you keep them clean ??? just curious ... and to the guy who posted the embarrassing hair cut photo, i am still chuckling at the look on your face


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Silly question, but what if you don't like it?  Can you change it back? Just wondering what people do with do's like dreadlocks when they get tired of it. Do you have to cut it all off and start over?


If my memory serves me right.. when you first get dreads you cannot wash it right away until the "locks" are set.. then you have to use a special shampoo to clean your hair.. and if you want to get rid of them, you have to cut it allll off.. I'm sure SophieThomas can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i think dreadlocks look cool but i've heard that mold and other nasties start to grow on and inside them


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

You don't very often see blonde dreadlocks, most associated with dark hair, Can't wait to see them.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> i think dreadlocks look cool but i've heard that mold and other nasties start to grow on and inside them


Mostly its just 'lint' and dust filtered from the air... I saw an episode of what not to wear where they cut a lady's (HUUUGE, 1.5" diameter) dreadlock off and it had a 'core' of dust 

But I don't think this is the case for thinner dreads.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

To answer the questions:

The method of dreadlocking that I am using involves dread wax, an organic vegan friendly bee wax and hemp oil based product, along with backcombing and palmrolling. This process takes about 6-8 hours. 

If you want to remove the dreadlocks you can with a special shampoo that works to dissolve wax. You then have to arduously pick out the knots which takes about as long as it takes to put the dreads in- about 6-8 hours. Because of this some people choose to cut them out but that is not necessary.

You can wash your dreads regularly but if you apply wax while they are still wet then it will lock moisture inside resulting in some pretty stinky, rotting hair. To avoid this, you have to fully air dry or blow dry the locks, then apply the wax, then blow dry again. You don't really need the wax after the locks have set (about two months). 

Essentially the gross dreads that people come across are a result of poor maintenance. 

Hope I answered everyones questions!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well when do we get to see the finnished product?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Mostly its just 'lint' and dust filtered from the air... I saw an episode of what not to wear where they cut a lady's (HUUUGE, 1.5" diameter) dreadlock off and it had a 'core' of dust
> 
> But I don't think this is the case for thinner dreads.


That's gross, lol. There is this knarly picture that comes up on google of a guy whose hair has completely grown together into one big, festering mat.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> well when do we get to see the finnished product?


I'm getting them done this Thursday so I'll post the pics shortly after


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

shave there head. unless the wax and palm rolling isnt knotted the hair up already.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> That's gross, lol. There is this knarly picture that comes up on google of a guy whose hair has completely grown together into one big, festering mat.


Eeeugh. probably not a pertinent issue for anyone with reasonably sized dreadlocks lol.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool but will it get you better deals at Island Pets Unlimited?


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> Sounds pretty cool but will it get you better deals at Island Pets Unlimited?


Firstly, LMAO! Now Grant, whatchya say will it get you a better discount?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Punkys Dad said:


> Sounds pretty cool but will it get you better deals at Island Pets Unlimited?


hahah thats a good one


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Oh good point, I should ask  hahahaha


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

reading this thread definately changed my view on dreadlocks... wheres the pics?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> wheres the pics?


Dreads are going in tomorrow and I will have pics up shortly after


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me know if it works with Grant, It would be worth donning my dreads too.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> Let me know if it works with Grant, It would be worth donning my dreads too.


I'll privately message you all so Island Pets doesn't get wind of the plan and change their minds


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

How did they turn out?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Still no PICS!!!!

Might have to send someone over from BCA with a digi camera

Can't talk about loving your new Dreads without pics (unwritten BCA rules I just made up).


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Presenting da Bass player for T.W. and the Fuzzynuts! Playing at a basement near you. So what do you think of my Dreads Mon?


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Still no PICS!!!!
> 
> Might have to send someone over from BCA with a digi camera
> 
> Can't talk about loving your new Dreads without pics (unwritten BCA rules I just made up).


Perhaps she's invoking the 24 hr rule here....i.e. the right to privately admire her do and to let it set properly for a day before posting pics.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

@ Punkys Dad. Hahaha! The do looks "dread"ful jk. Seriously it really suits you, meet u down at the Caribbean Festival Mon!!


----------



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

I've wanted dreads for the past 10 years now... but every time I start to grow my hair out for them I realize I look dumb with longer hair and cut it (I can't stand the stage between short hair and long hair, haha)


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Perhaps she's invoking the 24 hr rule here....i.e. the right to privately admire her do and to let it set properly for a day before posting pics.


Okay, okay!!! I'll post some pics

Before...










After...


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

It took 7 agonizing hours of sectioning, back combing, and crocheting, lol 

I HAVE DREADLOCKS!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Can't talk about loving your new Dreads without pics (unwritten BCA rules I just made up).


I like that rule. I think everyone on the forum with awesome dreads should have to post them


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome Sophie!!!!! Is Sophie your real name? Or just user name? lol
They certainly suit you


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Looks awesome Sophie!!!!! Is Sophie your real name? Or just user name? lol
> They certainly suit you


Yes it is my real name. Pretty creative, eh? lol

Oh, and thank you


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How come you're not showing the top of your head, but just the back?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It does look like a lot of work, it looks good so far. I agree with Gary, do we get to see them on the rest of your head?


Steve


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

You should consider learning Jamaican patois, there are plenty of web sites that give you a little feel for the colorful language. Your dreads look better than mine.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> How come you're not showing the top of your head, but just the back?


Because they're still sticking out when they're not being held down. I will post some more in a few days when they've settled themselves down.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Thx for sharing pics of your new dreads. Looking good, man I can't imagine having someone working on my hair for 6-7 hours. I admire your courage in sharing this with a bunch of fishy strangers on this forum, you're a great sport.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Because they're still sticking out when they're not being held down. I will post some more in a few days when they've settled themselves down.


Cool. Kinda like how my hair is in the morning then!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! I'd never be able to just sit there for 7 hours, a commendable effort indeed.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they look great and they look awesome on you. 
With my friends we used to wrap strings of seed beads around them to add color and coolness. lol If you jazz them up let me know lol.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I hear they make your head feel quite heavy, is this true?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow they look great and they look awesome on you.
> With my friends we used to wrap strings of seed beads around them to add color and coolness. lol If you jazz them up let me know lol.


Oh I plan on putting some serious colour in these babies, lol.

Gimlid- They are a little heavier than before and they will get heavier as they get larger. The hair that people normally shed throughout the day gets locked up so they get larger and heavier over time. I can't wait!! lol

Thank you everyone for your positive comments and feedback


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Oh I plan on putting some serious colour in these babies, lol.


i am done if you want some help. I love doing crafty things.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

You have very pretty eyes.


I remember my locks back in the days, man I miss them 

I'm sporting a hawk right now but have thought about going back to locks over the years, just a pain to grow the hair out. I get really bad pimple break outs on my face when I have long hair  so I try to keep it short.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> i am done if you want some help. I love doing crafty things.


I'd love some ideas for colour and bead patterns, etc so it would be great to get an artistic view 



hgi said:


> You have very pretty eyes.
> 
> I remember my locks back in the days, man I miss them
> 
> I'm sporting a hawk right now but have thought about going back to locks over the years, just a pain to grow the hair out. I get really bad pimple break outs on my face when I have long hair  so I try to keep it short.


Thank you 

The girl at Knotty Boy that did my dreads was telling me about how some people experience some pretty serious breakouts so not to be too concerned if it happens. It hasn't happened yet so fingers crossed! I have been very careful about washing a few times throughout the day though just until the initial wax wears off.


----------

